# ISO Subway creamy italian dressing



## kittyno (Sep 6, 2006)

hi all, I'm new here. just found this great site while looking for recipes one day. anyway, I am on a mission; I need to get the recipe for subway's creamy italian dressing that they recently discontinued, or at least one that tastes a lot like it. I can't even eat there anymore. that's how much this problem has ruined my subway experience. if I could just make the dressing at home, and then bring my subway sub home and put my own creamy italian dressing on it, then I could continue making visits to the special "sandwich artists". someone help!!!


----------

